# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الشيطان عدو للإنسان الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله

## أبوالدحداج

الشيطان عدو للإنسان
الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
https://dc702.4shared.com/download/x...a4&bip=MTAyLjE

----------

